# Are these stumpers?



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

The mushroom growing on the tree trunk is the "Velvet Foot"
_"Flammulina velutipes_". It is an Edible mushroom.

The second picture is to washed out (to much light)for me to make a reasonable determination. Have you got another picture that you can post?


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

No, only took the one pic. They are below the other mushrooms on the same tree. There is a ton of them. Oh well, maybe next year I can get them. Thanks for the one ID though.


----------



## azwizard (Sep 11, 2011)

In a word No!! NOT sure if they are edible but it's not something we ever picked. Stumpers n Morals and once in a while beefsteaks n puffballs. 

In the spring there are some mushrooms that grow on the sides of dead 
poplar trees in clusters/shelves like that. They are pure white and delicious. Plus you can put them up by canning them with the tame mushroom recipes.


----------

